# Any dogs on Cyclosporin or have Diabetes Insipidus?



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

*I had to re-read your post several times....*

First off, I'm sorry. It sucks to get dealt crap like this...
I re-read your post because Wicket, our shih tzu (who has since passed) also had DI. Our vet told us that his body had essentially lost the ability to stay hydrated. He needed access to water at all times. He also urinated ALOT (as you can imagine). And, as you have learned, he could overheat at the drop of a hat. 
I'm pretty sure there was a Yahoo group for DI dogs, it's been almost three years so, I'm not sure if they're still active.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

That's the type that messes with water levels in the blood and kidneys, right? Could it be a circulation issue, or an issue of not holding water, not getting enough heat out the mouth/ears, urine etc? 

It could be due to interaction of hormonal, nervous system, and metabolic factors. I looked up the two medications and I can't see a reason why they would interact poorly together, ones metabolites are focused on the transcription process in T-cells, and the other is affecting hormone productions?

I think we could rule out the allergy medication affecting the desmopression. I think however that it might be the desmopression if overheating isn't a symptom of DI. The desmopression's metabolites seem to have many more functions relating to hormones and the nervous system, which would be the most likely culprits for overheating.

Maybe someone who knows there stuff about pharmaceuticals will swoop in here to save the day.

Oh and, I am very sorry you two are going through this. Hopefully you can find a way to make her more comfortable!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Uh ha.... That would indeed make sense if it were the Desmopressin responsible for her being uncomfortably warm because that symptom seems to have increased along with her Desmopressin increase. 

But the problem is, what to do about it. I manage it as well as I possibly can. 

I'm only aware of Desmopressin for her condition. I don't know of any other meds for it. 

From how I understand it (and I can understand things poorly b/c my brain is mush), there's central, which is neurological. Tumor on the adrenal gland, or brain injury, or a genetic predisposition, or something else brain involved so ADH isn't being produced well. And then there's the other kind, I forgot what they call it, where the kidneys don't respond properly to the hormone ADH. 

We don't know which one it is. She's fine otherwise with the meds except for the annoying problem of her becoming hot so easily. And I also have to give it every 8 hours which is also a pain but manageable. 

I think the yahoo group is for diabetes mellingus. Rainbow Bridge Canine Diabetes Yahoo Group or something?

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.

I apologize if this sounds disjointed or insincere. I'm very tired and don't intend for it to sound like I don't care because I do.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

*Here it is!*

diabetes_insipidus_dogs : Diabetes Insipidus_dogs

For what it's worth...


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

